# B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts and new low price



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

B&G/ AST Motorsport Coilover System
B&G motorsport coilovers are designed and produced exclusively by AST shock absorbers out of Holland. Each application combines race proven technology with the vehicles unique design characteristics for the ultimate in ride and handling.
Our motorsport Coilovers put you in complete control of your race car with 16 levels of eternal dampening control, our motorsport Coilovers allow you to dial in the optimal ride height and dampening force for any Track environment.
•	Monotube / Inverted gas charge dampers
•	16 way adjustable dampening (combination of Rebound and compression)
•	High strength anodized aluminum alloy and powder coated steel components
•	Adjusts height from 1-4 inches (Lowering may vary depending on application)
•	Machined front and rear pillow ball top mounts
•	2 Spring rates packages available (8kg / 6gk or 9kg/ 7kg)
•	2 Year Warranty on Parts and Internals (Fully Serviceable/ Rebuildable)
The MSRP on these is $3790+shipping
But the introductory pricing is *New Price $1400 shipped in the USA except for CA*
PM me for a super low price.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:16 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

added warranty info


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

These are the real deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

HOLY SHIZ 3 grand....those better perform


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts (BOUDAH)*

They do, you will be hard pressed to find a better race suspension for a mk4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts (BOUDAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_HOLY SHIZ 3 grand....those better perform

_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_HOLY SHIZ 3 grand....those better perform


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts (MarkusWolf)*

anything for the mk IV .:R32?
if so please PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts (rajuncajun37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajuncajun37* »_anything for the mk IV .:R32?
if so please PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not yet but soon


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

please hurry, I'm buying Cristmas gifts but after the holidays I needs me some coilovers. I really could use a skidplate and sum sweet coilovers cause next year's TOD event at the DRAGON near Deal's Gap will happen in April and I gotta be ready. 
I could have purchased some FK's or H&R's but I really wanna wait and see how these B&G's turn out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts (rajuncajun37)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

New Years Eve bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

2010 bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1263350589202)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1263663653319)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: B&G Motorsport Coilovers w/camber adjustable top mounts ([email protected])*

replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1264042251071)*


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

What is the + / - height adjustment relative to OE?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

I will check, but it should be close to 1.2 to 3 or 3.5 inches


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Clarification: highest setting is 1+ inches below OE?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

OE or maybe one inch Higher and 2.5-3" Lower


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1264420042894)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1264561038341)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1269391359971)*


----------



## TurboBROv1 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1269391359971) ([email protected])*

somthing tells me this wont stand up to the srs real strert suspension


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1269391359971) (TurboBROv1)*

Well this is not a suspension for the street.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1270603831827)*

Ready for race season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1271196103105)*

In stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1271876467876)*

Just in time for race season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Well we are trying to blow these out now. PM for a price at about 50% off of our old pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM me for a super low price that is too low to advertise.


----------



## kristinthomas21 (Aug 5, 2010)

SP series is designed for traffic conditions and improved performance. This adjustment system along the entire length allows you to specify a different set-ups to meet different road conditions. And the hard rubber upper and lower cabinet SP series absorb noise


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I think you are in the wrong thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have these for BMW E36 and E46


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You wont believe the price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Unbelievable price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Save money now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

get them


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go racing


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

Do you have these for mk2 or mk3?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

No just mk4 and BMW's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get these in time for H20


----------



## Greyhound007 (Feb 14, 2008)

PM SENT!!

I've been looking at getting a set of AST coilovers for about a month now and this should be perfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mods please change title


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting back to normal after H20i bump


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Well this is not a suspension for the street.


ah I was wondering... so the street version would most likely be the RS model correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes the RS2s are for the street and some part time track fun, but these motorsport coils are more for track dedicated cars.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah mine just need to hold up for static low and hockey equipment carrying. Noticed you use EF1..my family had done quite a lot of business with Fab and remember DPE guys upstairs when the were a local wheel company only. great shop to work with man.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the RS2s would be better for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are for racecars


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go fast
Turn fast


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd think about it if i wasn't broke.  Upkeep, tires, brakes, and track time are 'spensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

SEMA bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Early Xmas present


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

2011 bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Summer will be here soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's race


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

$1400 shipped in the USA except for CA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go racing


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

when I first saw B&G almost 10 yrs I was like wow nice coils but I was runnin shine racing suspension setup at the time which I thought was the best however I'm ready for something new does B&G have anything for 87 rocco 16v ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They have the RS2 coilover for the mk1.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> They have the RS2 coilover for the mk1.


 hey that's great  can you pm me prices for VW 87 16v scirocco and what is the height adjustment and does the shocks have dampening ? plus what kinda warranty they offer thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure on height adjustment, but they go low enough to make the car undriveable and they are dampening adjustable and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your Easter orders in


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Replied to all


 any Idea on the B&G Rs2 coils for the rocco 16v still waiting


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still a while off, but the Motorsport coils are in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

track ready? woah


----------



## Ronin706 (Apr 26, 2009)

MKIV R32 application yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Not yet


----------



## EuroSapien (Feb 23, 2006)

Ronin706 said:


> MKIV R32 application yet?


i feel yah on that!! they would sell a crap load of them too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Lets go racing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a great price on these


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

If you want a set pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

what i would do for a set of these :banghead: and do they sell the camber plate seperately?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will check on the plates


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's go racing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Turn fast


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your race suspension here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hunker down bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Great deal on some amazing motorsport coils


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post H20 bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a jump on racing next season


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get some real motorsport coils


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

RIP Dan Wheldon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop by Brokedown tomorrow and say hi


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

is the camber top mount really worthwhile as opposed to the b&g's without? My only issue is if its only for the front while the rear will be just as low but with more weight- I would need the adjustability more in the rear than the front to help not burn through tires as much. And are these just as low as the UL's from h&r? thanks in avance:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are not coils for going low. They are full on track coils that for cars on a track to get the times down. These are not really for street cars unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> These are not coils for going low. They are full on track coils that for cars on a track to get the times down. These are not really for street cars unless you know what you are doing.


well my friend installing whatever coils I get is a suspension tech for a bmw racing team if that helps. So what about the camber adjustability? Am I better off buying a camber kit or will these properly adjust f/r back to stock specs? thanks in advance chris :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Are looking for mk4 or mk6 coils?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pre Turkey Day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Time to get some race coils for next season


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Everyone loves getting or giving coils for xmas


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will be here all weekend to help with any orders :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get yourself a wonderful after Christmas present.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best price
[email protected]


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

what spring rate would you recommend for the wagons? I ask because many coils the guys are running have and/or complain of too soft of a rear spring for the added weight of the wagon. Look forward to your or b&g's input on these coils


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

MK4Jetta said:


> what spring rate would you recommend for the wagons? I ask because many coils the guys are running have and/or complain of too soft of a rear spring for the added weight of the wagon. Look forward to your or b&g's input on these coils


For a mk4 wagon?


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

no a mk6. Ive just had this SN since 2001.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These AST/B&G motorsport coils are only for mk4s. We do have 1 set of mk6 B&G RS2 coils left though. The spring rates are used with the bigger heavier mk6 chases cars in mind and are the adjustability of the dampers and lower mounts let's you customize the ride and handling for your specifically application. What is the actual weight difference from a wagon to a 2 door with the same engine and motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry race season is right around the corner


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's go racing


----------

